# Should I wait on MRV.



## bengalfreak (Sep 17, 2008)

If this is posted in the wrong forum, please point me in the right direction. I finally got a HDTV and now would like to join the DirecTV HD revolution. I've been following this forum off and on for a the last 9 mos. Currently I have four DirecTivos all hacked to allow MRV. MRV is a deal breaker for me. Anyway, what I am considering doing is getting two HDDVR's and two HD receivers and joining the cutting edge forum so that I can have MRV access at all four TV's. DirecTV has a blurb posted on their web site that they don't recommend you purchase DVR's at this point for MRV purposes. After it comes out of beta, they will have an MRV offer. That could be months and I don't really want to wait. Not to mention that all four of my DirecTivos are hard wired to my router and I don't really relish having to purchase extra hardware I don't need. 

What I'd like are opinions, is there really any reason I should wait? I can probably get a good offer thru retention on the two DVR's. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hobie346 (Feb 23, 2007)

The D* boxes that will allow MRV are the H21-H24 or the HR-2X boxes. I don't believe the the DirecTivos will allow MRV.

Do you have a link for the D* website that doesn't recommend that you purchase DVR but to wait? That doesn't make any since.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

hobie346 said:


> The D* boxes that will allow MRV are the H21-H24 or the HR-2X boxes. I don't believe the the DirecTivos will allow MRV.
> 
> Do you have a link for the D* website that doesn't recommend that you purchase DVR but to wait? That doesn't make any since.


http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/equipment/multiroom says:

_"Please do not purchase any additional receivers to participate in this beta trial. If your existing receivers are not currently networked please do not network them to participate in the beta testing phase. Once the service launches nationally there will be a special offer available to take advantage of the service. "_

It's rumored that MRV will go national in the middle of May this year. At that time DirecTV will have the DECA upgrade progam going where you can use the COAX feed for networking HD receivers. They will hopefully have the HR24/H24 receivers, which have built in DECA adapters available nationwide so you might end up with one of these new STB's vs. the old models with the external adapter.


----------



## bengalfreak (Sep 17, 2008)

hobie346 said:


> The D* boxes that will allow MRV are the H21-H24 or the HR-2X boxes. I don't believe the the DirecTivos will allow MRV.
> 
> Do you have a link for the D* website that doesn't recommend that you purchase DVR but to wait? That doesn't make any since.


The DirecTivos have MRV now but not HD. I realize I'm gonna have to get HR-2x's.


----------



## hobie346 (Feb 23, 2007)

RAD said:


> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/equipment/multiroom says:
> 
> _"Please do not purchase any additional receivers to participate in this beta trial. If your existing receivers are not currently networked please do not network them to participate in the beta testing phase. Once the service launches nationally there will be a special offer available to take advantage of the service. "_
> 
> It's rumored that MRV will go national in the middle of May this year. At that time DirecTV will have the DECA upgrade progam going where you can use the COAX feed for networking HD receivers. They will hopefully have the HR24/H24 receivers, which have built in DECA adapters available nationwide so you might end up with one of these new STB's vs. the old models with the external adapter.


Well that makes sense. I haven't been to D*'s website in a while.


----------



## hobie346 (Feb 23, 2007)

bengalfreak said:


> The DirecTivos have MRV now but not HD. I realize I'm gonna have to get HR-2x's.


Is your DirecTivo box a R15/16 or an R22?


----------



## SecureGuru (Feb 1, 2009)

Bengal there's also the elusive new Tivo model that is stated to be out anytime. Absolutely not trying to hijack this thread and start a rumor mill, but has anyone heard *factual* information about its release date? Is it still "spring" 2010?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Bengal,

IMO, you're better off waiting if you can. Not only may you get a better deal on all of the equipment you need (receivers, SWM, Deca, etc.), but you will also be getting equipment that's supported. 

If you buy 4 HRXX's now and hardwired them to your network, odds are that that won't be supported by D* after the MRV beta.

If you can hold off another 2 months, I would.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

SecureGuru said:


> Bengal there's also the elusive new Tivo model that is stated to be out anytime. Absolutely not trying to hijack this thread and start a rumor mill, but has anyone heard *factual* information about its release date? Is it still "spring" 2010?


There is a thread for discussing the upcoming DIRECTV TiVo:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=174544

Don't expect it anytime soon.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

hobie346 said:


> Is your DirecTivo box a R15/16 or an R22?


None of these run the TiVo service.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

MRV is available as a Beta in the national release code .. MRV is not solely for the cutting edge anymore.

The best guess we have is for MRV to be available as part of a national roll out beginning around mid May. We'll know more as we get closer. If your entire purpose is to get MRV, then I'd suggest waiting until the new user deals are available to you for MRV.


----------



## Goldlexus (Jun 23, 2002)

I received a postcard from DirecTV to sign up for MRV. SO it is coming out of the beta stage so it seems if they are sending our postcards to sign up. It costs $99 to install and $3.00 monthly fee. We've been considering going to FIOS because of the MRV feature but hesitate due to their dvr hd space is sooooo small. I am wondering if we mention wanting to go to FIOS if we could get the $99 install fee waved to keep us at Directv. To install FIOS would be free. Like I said it is a move we really don't want to make unless FIOS gets a dvr with more recording space.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Goldlexus said:


> I received a postcard from DirecTV to sign up for MRV. SO it is coming out of the beta stage so it seems if they are sending our postcards to sign up. It costs $99 to install and $3.00 monthly fee. We've been considering going to FIOS because of the MRV feature but hesitate due to their dvr hd space is sooooo small. I am wondering if we mention wanting to go to FIOS if we could get the $99 install fee waved to keep us at Directv. To install FIOS would be free. Like I said it is a move we really don't want to make unless FIOS gets a dvr with more recording space.


It's been officially launched in 4 areas, of which Portland, OR is one.

You never know what deal they'll give you unless you call and ask.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

BTW, from what I've been told it's $99 for the DECA hardware that networks all the receivers for MRV PLUS a $49 installation charge.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

When will they stop the Beta MRV service? I hope that it will overlap at least thru this year.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

usnret said:


> When will they stop the Beta MRV service? I hope that it will overlap at least thru this year.


I wouldn't count on that happening. The DirecTV web site says _"Once the service is out of beta and has launched nationally there will be a monthly service fee for the service."_ Since DirecTV looks at this as a revenue generating feature they'll want to start charging the $3/month as soon as they can IMHO.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

I assume then that the day they cancel the Beta, they will be able to install DECA for anyone that wants it?


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm still a little confused on whether DirecTV will disable LAN based MRV once they come out of beta. I'd prefer to stay with my LAN unless the DECA based MRV significantly improves the functionality. 

Slightly OT, but will Media Share also come out of beta at the same time?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

jdspencer said:


> I'm still a little confused on whether DirecTV will disable LAN based MRV once they come out of beta. I'd prefer to stay with my LAN unless the DECA based MRV significantly improves the functionality.
> 
> Slightly OT, but will Media Share also come out of beta at the same time?


You will be able to use your home network, but you will still have to pay the $3/month fee.

DECA will provide a better experience, particularly with trick play. However, many people find the home networking solution acceptable. Down the road, that may not be true.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Thanks, I have no problem with the extra fee. And if reports of a better trick play performance are true, I may make the change.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jdspencer said:


> Thanks, I have no problem with the extra fee. And if reports of a better trick play performance are true, I may make the change.


If you do have trickplay issues, then I'd suggest it is true, since I don't and use DECA.


----------



## bengalfreak (Sep 17, 2008)

RAD said:


> BTW, from what I've been told it's $99 for the DECA hardware that networks all the receivers for MRV PLUS a $49 installation charge.


That's what I am talking about. That's $150 I don't have to spend if I go the home network route. Plus, if I go thru retention, I might be able to get one DVR free and then the second for $100. If I wait for the national rollout, I think I'll have to pay $200 a piece for the HD DVR's.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

veryoldschool said:


> If you do have trickplay issues, then I'd suggest it is true, since I don't and use DECA.


The trick play issues I have are with the slow response to the remote. FF and Rew are a bit jerky and 30s skip is slow to start. The next step (probably in a future software upgrade) will hopefully allow coordinated scheduling between connected DVRs.


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

I'm wondering the same thing as the OP, except I'm in Denver so I can get an "official" install of MRV. I currently have an HR20 and a Tivo. I'd upgrade the Tivo to an HR. I'd really like an HR24, but I know they won't guarantee you a specific unit. I'd be willing to pay the full $199 for it, but I don't want to pay $199 and get an HR21 or something.

If I order a new HR (without the MRV setup) and I get a model I don't like, can I return it easily? Or am I stuck with it? Because if I could do that, then I might try it. But I would guess they are holding the 24s for MRV installations, so I wouldn't get one without it.

So for those more in the know than me, should I go for it now and take the risk, or wait until I can get an HR24 at Best Buy or someplace?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jdspencer said:


> The trick play issues I have are with the slow response to the remote. FF and Rew are a bit jerky and 30s skip is slow to start. The next step (probably in a future software upgrade) will hopefully allow coordinated scheduling between connected DVRs.


With my H21 streaming from my HR24, once MRV starts, all of today's trickplays have been as if [as quick as] I were watching the program locally from the DVR. This is using DECA.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

That's good to know. I'm going to hold out, as if I have a choice, as long as I can.


----------



## ljm1969 (Sep 1, 2008)

If I were you so your not without go with fios for now and keep checking back with dtv, as soon as hr 24's are avalable with installation of mrv, then dump fios and go with dtv, you do not want an hr 23-700, mine is very slow to respond.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

bengalfreak said:


> That's what I am talking about. That's $150 I don't have to spend if I go the home network route. Plus, if I go thru retention, I might be able to get one DVR free and then the second for $100. If I wait for the national rollout, I think I'll have to pay $200 a piece for the HD DVR's.


I would wait till its rolled out nationally, because it appears that anyone upgrading to HD and MRV at the same time will be getting HR245 and H24 units, which trust me, you want... Now thats not at all guaranteed, but That seems to be what is happening.... I am sure people in your market can post if thats what they are getting soon after its released nationally...

And if that is what you can get, thats worth the 150 right there all by itself, believe me.. The 24's are awesome in comparison to the other HR's, and I have always liked my hr20's


----------



## socal404 (Jun 26, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> I would wait till its rolled out nationally, because it appears that anyone upgrading to HD and MRV at the same time will be getting HR245 and H24 units, which trust me, you want... Now thats not at all guaranteed, but That seems to be what is happening.... I am sure people in your market can post if thats what they are getting soon after its released nationally...
> 
> And if that is what you can get, thats worth the 150 right there all by itself, believe me.. The 24's are awesome in comparison to the other HR's, and I have always liked my hr20's


So, please answer another question, because I'm completely confused! Right now I have 3 DVRs. (1) HR-20-100 and (2) H22-100. Obviously they can all record. If I keep the H22-100s and replace the HR20-100 with the new HR24, will this work? And will I be able to record on the other 2 DVRs? Or, do I need to replace the H22-100s with the H24? I am sooo confused.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

socal404 said:


> So, please answer another question, because I'm completely confused! Right now I have 3 DVRs. (1) HR-20-100 and (2) H22-100. Obviously they can all record. If I keep the H22-100s and replace the HR20-100 with the new HR24, will this work? And will I be able to record on the other 2 DVRs? Or, do I need to replace the H22-100s with the H24? I am sooo confused.


You don't need to replace any of your HR2x receivers.


----------



## wellvideo (Jan 12, 2007)

I called Directv today in response to the postcard I received for adding MRV. The CSR at the 1-800 number said it would cost $150 for the hardware and $3 a month for the service. Just what would I be getting for the $150, which includes $49 for installation?
My current system consists of: (1) HR22-100 networked via a power line adapter and (1) H20-100. The antenna is an AU9 with a single feedhorn/lnb.
I'm not sure if that's SWM or not, with 4 cables out and three of them entering the house at the ground block.

Regards….wellvideo


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

wellvideo said:


> I called Directv today in response to the postcard I received for adding MRV. The CSR at the 1-800 number said it would cost $150 for the hardware and $3 a month for the service. Just what would I be getting for the $150, which includes $49 for installation?
> My current system consists of: (1) HR22-100 networked via a power line adapter and (1) H20-100. The antenna is an AU9 with a single feedhorn/lnb.
> I'm not sure if that's SWM or not, with 4 cables out and three of them entering the house at the ground block.
> 
> Regards&#8230;.wellvideo


Your H20-100 would get swapped out for a H21/23/24.
They would also add a SWM8 switch to your setup.
At least 2 DECAs would be installed, 1 at the HR22, one where you have the H20, and possibly one to connect to your network.


----------



## wellvideo (Jan 12, 2007)

Thank you RobertE for your reply.
Does the SWM8 switch go outside at the antenna? 

thanks.....wellvideo


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

wellvideo said:


> Thank you RobertE for your reply.
> Does the SWM8 switch go outside at the antenna?
> 
> thanks.....wellvideo


It can go either inside or outside. It will need all 4 lines from the dish run to it though.


----------



## alert5 (Sep 11, 2009)

bengalfreak,

I recently did precisely what you're considering...replaced two 6.2 DirecTiVos with purchased HR23s. The beta MRV works extremely well with the HR23s directly connected with CAT5E.

It remains to be seen; with DirecTV's final MRV implementation, whether this method continues to work.

As with most former TiVo DVR owners, you will not like the loss of control of your DVR features. However, the outstanding HDTV provided with DirecTV makes it worth the switch IMHO.


----------



## Bigg (Feb 27, 2010)

Doug Brott said:


> You will be able to use your home network, but you will still have to pay the $3/month fee.
> 
> DECA will provide a better experience, particularly with trick play. However, many people find the home networking solution acceptable. Down the road, that may not be true.


Why would it be worse? DECA is not a solid 100mbit switched link, Ethernet is. Shouldn't Ethernet give a more solid experience? Also, you avoid a $150 install fee for a few bucks (or maybe 50 if you have to run stuff).


----------



## bengalfreak (Sep 17, 2008)

alert5 said:


> bengalfreak,
> As with most former TiVo DVR owners, you will not like the loss of control of your DVR features. However, the outstanding HDTV provided with DirecTV makes it worth the switch IMHO.


What loss of control are you speaking of?


----------



## alert5 (Sep 11, 2009)

Assuming your TiVos were hacked, the features under your control were pretty extensive. You could choose what software version was running for starters. I always kept 6.2 so I would not lose DirecTiVo MRV capability as an example.

Other features I opted for by telnetting appropriate binaries onto the boxes included caller ID, creating and naming folders, tySuiteJ extraction to name a few.

With HRxx you have no control of software updates and the features each "update" brings to the table.

In general though I've been very pleased with the way DirecTV has implemented the user interface. There is a great deal to like about the way HRxx performs.


----------



## MountainMan10 (Jan 31, 2008)

I live in Denver and received the post card also. I just got off the phone with a CSR. I was told much the same as others have reported. $99 for DECA and $49 for installation. They did offer a deal, but it will not be free.

I was told that the beta ends on May 13. Don't know if that is just in Denver and Portland and the other cities with early roll out or nationwide.

I was also told that MRV will NOT be supported anymore over ethernet. That the DECA upgrade is required once the beta is over.

I was offered a deal to upgrade my last remaining non HD DVR at the same time. Might be worth it to get the HR24.


----------



## Bigg (Feb 27, 2010)

MountainMan10 said:


> I live in Denver and received the post card also. I just got off the phone with a CSR. I was told much the same as others have reported. $99 for DECA and $49 for installation. They did offer a deal, but it will not be free.
> 
> I was told that the beta ends on May 13. Don't know if that is just in Denver and Portland and the other cities with early roll out or nationwide.
> 
> ...


What everyone's been saying is that it will not be *supported*, but it will still function exactly the same way now, with your wallet $3 lighter per month.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

I would do the math on what is going to be cheaper. Getting the DECA solution that will be supported by Directv (meaning they will supposedly fix it for you) or find a solution like powerline adapters and get MRV now with the beta that is available. Some people are in the beta markets for the HR24 which is another solution. I would say MRV is nice to have if you have a lot of recordings and need the extra tuners and it does come in handy but I would spend a lot of money. I have never been one to need much support from any company that I pay for service so I will pass on DECA until its either required or my powerline adapters break on me. I would say get it with the cheapest option available if you really want MRV and be prepared to pay that $3 fee regardless of the solution you go with.


----------



## chedlin (Mar 22, 2010)

Movieman said:


> I would do the math on what is going to be cheaper. Getting the DECA solution that will be supported by Directv (meaning they will supposedly fix it for you) or find a solution like powerline adapters and get MRV now with the beta that is available. Some people are in the beta markets for the HR24 which is another solution. I would say MRV is nice to have if you have a lot of recordings and need the extra tuners and it does come in handy but I would spend a lot of money. I have never been one to need much support from any company that I pay for service so I will pass on DECA until its either required or my powerline adapters break on me. I would say get it with the cheapest option available if you really want MRV and be prepared to pay that $3 fee regardless of the solution you go with.


If direct Cat5 isn't an option, wait for DECA. I am a network engineer, and a Cat 5 solution where all the DVR's plug into the same switch should be as good or better than DECA. If you add other switches AND run lots of computer data, or run power line, or wireless, you are asking for trouble.


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

bengalfreak said:


> If this is posted in the wrong forum, please point me in the right direction. I finally got a HDTV and now would like to join the DirecTV HD revolution. I've been following this forum off and on for a the last 9 mos. Currently I have four DirecTivos all hacked to allow MRV. MRV is a deal breaker for me. Anyway, what I am considering doing is getting two HDDVR's and two HD receivers and joining the cutting edge forum so that I can have MRV access at all four TV's. DirecTV has a blurb posted on their web site that they don't recommend you purchase DVR's at this point for MRV purposes. After it comes out of beta, they will have an MRV offer. That could be months and I don't really want to wait. Not to mention that all four of my DirecTivos are hard wired to my router and I don't really relish having to purchase extra hardware I don't need.
> 
> What I'd like are opinions, is there really any reason I should wait? I can probably get a good offer thru retention on the two DVR's. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Based on the fact that you are not currently running HR/H class receivers AND the upgrade is going to be needed - I would wait for DECA and the HR24/H24 receivers.

Why? HR24 and H24 are much faster, smoother, and have built in DECA. You would only need 1 DECA to connect them to the Internet for On Demand and other services (if you wish).

The other reason is if MRV is a deal breaker for you, I'd rather have it supported.

The issue with CAT5 is this: If you have a working DirecTV receiver (H2x or HR2x) at a location, and you choose DECA - I don't need to know anything else. I *guarantee* you MRV will work, work smoothly, and work as good as DirecTVs labs. Its a closed, standardized system, with measured performance (among other technical advantages). No one (and I mean absolutely no one) can guarantee your results if you go Cat5. It depends on the wiring, it depends on the router, it depends on the firmware of the router, and it depends on what else is running. It depends on whether you added a switch under your main TV to support a Blu-Ray/Xbox/PS3. It just flat out depends. But DECA? If the DirecTV receiver is working, none of that matters. I don't care what router you have. I don't care about your wiring (because I know its good enough if the receiver works), I don't care what else you run on your network.

I'd go DECA.


----------



## Bigg (Feb 27, 2010)

Movieman said:


> I would do the math on what is going to be cheaper. Getting the DECA solution that will be supported by Directv (meaning they will supposedly fix it for you) or find a solution like powerline adapters and get MRV now with the beta that is available. Some people are in the beta markets for the HR24 which is another solution. I would say MRV is nice to have if you have a lot of recordings and need the extra tuners and it does come in handy but I would spend a lot of money. I have never been one to need much support from any company that I pay for service so I will pass on DECA until its either required or my powerline adapters break on me. I would say get it with the cheapest option available if you really want MRV and be prepared to pay that $3 fee regardless of the solution you go with.


Ethernet is cheaper.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Bigg said:


> Ethernet is cheaper.


Your solution is $125, doesn't include a switch or router, nor does it include boxes or face plates for the jacks. The other thing missing is installation.

Even as a DIY project, I think you've already exceeded the price of a DECA install .. Oh, and one of those parts is backordered


----------



## Bigg (Feb 27, 2010)

Doug Brott said:


> Your solution is $125, doesn't include a switch or router, nor does it include boxes or face plates for the jacks. The other thing missing is installation.
> 
> Even as a DIY project, I think you've already exceeded the price of a DECA install .. Oh, and one of those parts is backordered


Picky picky. But you have to run some for Blu-ray, HTPC, etc anyways...


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

I have 2 of my 3 DVR's using MRV. They are in the same entertainment shelf & are directly connected with an ethernet cable & so are not going through any other network than their own. The HR22 is the main DVR & the HR20-700 is the secondary. When watching shows recorded on the HR20 through MRV on the HR22, fast forward & rewind are not very smooth. It is not awful but it is obviously not the same as fast forward or rewind on the "owner" DVR. So I'm hoping that DECA is definitely better than ethernet.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

HDJulie said:


> I have 2 of my 3 DVR's using MRV. They are in the same entertainment shelf & are directly connected with an ethernet cable & so are not going through any other network than their own. The HR22 is the main DVR & the HR20-700 is the secondary. When watching shows recorded on the HR20 through MRV on the HR22, fast forward & rewind are not very smooth. It is not awful but it is obviously not the same as fast forward or rewind on the "owner" DVR. So I'm hoping that DECA is definitely better than ethernet.


If your DVR's are directly connected with an ethernet cable (no switch) then DECA is likely not the answer for your trickplay concerns. It might be worth trying a different cable, but at this basic level the problem with trickplay is not with the network.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

bengalfreak said:


> The DirecTivos have MRV now but not HD. I realize I'm gonna have to get HR-2x's.


Know that you're DIRECTiVos will not be able to participate in DIRECTV MRV and vice versa.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

dsw2112 said:


> If your DVR's are directly connected with an ethernet cable (no switch) then DECA is likely not the answer for your trickplay concerns. It might be worth trying a different cable, but at this basic level the problem with trickplay is not with the network.


Yep, directly connected -- no switch. I'll try another cable


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

harsh said:


> Know that you're DIRECTiVos will not be able to participate in DIRECTV MRV and vice versa.


Where did you read that?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

joed32 said:


> Where did you read that?


MRV works with MPEG-4 receivers that have a network connection.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

joed32 said:


> Where did you read that?


I think there is a bit of confusion here .. The OP seems to know that MRV from the "old" DIRECTiVo will not work, thus the need for HR2x. It's unknown whether or not the "new" (unreleased) DIRECTiVo will work for MRV or not.


----------



## wellvideo (Jan 12, 2007)

On April 6th 2010 I requested a system upgrade to the new MRV system. Two technicians showed up on time, but without the necessary hardware to complete the installation. The two of them got into a rather interesting discussion in my living room, in front of me, as to how to do the install. Each of them had a different approach to do the installation. One was to drill a hole in my finished basement wall for the coax cable for the ethernet connection. I was currently networked via the power line adapters. One of them didn’t care for that method of networking. They were unable to do the upgrade because they didn’t have the receiver that I needed. I had asked if they would remove the two double runs of coax from my LNB if only one was required and I was told NO! One of them asked me to call the warehouse and “Sweet Talk” them into making sure they would put a H24 receiver on the truck! We finally decided to re-schedule the installation for April 9th.
On April 9, 2010, DirecTV’s Mike # 432060 showed up to add MRV to my system. My system needed to be converted to SWM for MRV to work. He changed out my LNB, removed the two double runs of cable and replaced them with the single run to the house entry point, removed my ground block and replaced it with a SWM compatible 4 set splitter which takes the place of the ground block, installed a PI-21 power inserter to power the new LNB and installed a DECA unit at the rear of my HR22-100 DVR, removed one of the coax inputs (only one required now) to the DVR, replaced my H20-100 HD receiver with a H24-100 HD, added a DECA unit to my network router with coax going to the splitter, and downloaded the necessary updated software. Technician Mike knew exactly what hardware was required and how to hook it up. He had all of the pieces with him to complete the job. He did a very professional job while exercising extreme care and respect not to damage my home and existing equipment. He even re-installed the cable clamps into the existing holes.
I’ve been a DirecTV customer since September of 1995 and have been satisfied with the service. I’ve lived through the ups and downs and the price increases like all of us but was starting to have some doubts about
this new MRV thing. Now that it’s installed and operational I really like it. I’m not real happy about the extra $3 a month after putting out $99 for the new receiver and $50 for the install but now I can watch what was recorded on the upstairs DVR in my home theatre environment downstairs. $150 for MRV or $199 for an additional DVR…..almost a toss up! Technician Mike # 432060 should be commended for projecting the image that DirecTV wants to project to it’s customers. His professional and knowledgeable ability to 
perform the upgrade is gratefully appreciated. 
I just thought you folks and DirecTV would like to know.

Regards.......wellvideo


----------



## bengalfreak (Sep 17, 2008)

harsh said:


> Know that you're DIRECTiVos will not be able to participate in DIRECTV MRV and vice versa.


Duh.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

wellvideo said:


> On April 6th 2010 I requested a system upgrade to the new MRV system. Two technicians showed up on time, but without the necessary hardware to complete the installation. The two of them got into a rather interesting discussion in my living room, in front of me, as to how to do the install. Each of them had a different approach to do the installation. One was to drill a hole in my finished basement wall for the coax cable for the ethernet connection. I was currently networked via the power line adapters. One of them didn't care for that method of networking. They were unable to do the upgrade because they didn't have the receiver that I needed. I had asked if they would remove the two double runs of coax from my LNB if only one was required and I was told NO! One of them asked me to call the warehouse and "Sweet Talk" them into making sure they would put a H24 receiver on the truck! We finally decided to re-schedule the installation for April 9th.
> On April 9, 2010, DirecTV's Mike # 432060 showed up to add MRV to my system. My system needed to be converted to SWM for MRV to work. He changed out my LNB, removed the two double runs of cable and replaced them with the single run to the house entry point, removed my ground block and replaced it with a SWM compatible 4 set splitter which takes the place of the ground block, installed a PI-21 power inserter to power the new LNB and installed a DECA unit at the rear of my HR22-100 DVR, removed one of the coax inputs (only one required now) to the DVR, replaced my H20-100 HD receiver with a H24-100 HD, added a DECA unit to my network router with coax going to the splitter, and downloaded the necessary updated software. Technician Mike knew exactly what hardware was required and how to hook it up. He had all of the pieces with him to complete the job. He did a very professional job while exercising extreme care and respect not to damage my home and existing equipment. He even re-installed the cable clamps into the existing holes.
> I've been a DirecTV customer since September of 1995 and have been satisfied with the service. I've lived through the ups and downs and the price increases like all of us but was starting to have some doubts about
> this new MRV thing. Now that it's installed and operational I really like it. I'm not real happy about the extra $3 a month after putting out $99 for the new receiver and $50 for the install but now I can watch what was recorded on the upstairs DVR in my home theatre environment downstairs. $150 for MRV or $199 for an additional DVR&#8230;..almost a toss up! Technician Mike # 432060 should be commended for projecting the image that DirecTV wants to project to it's customers. His professional and knowledgeable ability to
> ...


Good deal that it got all straigtened out in the end. If you already haven't, call D* back and put in a tech compliment.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> I think there is a bit of confusion here .. The OP seems to know that MRV from the "old" DIRECTiVo will not work, thus the need for HR2x. It's unknown whether or not the "new" (unreleased) DIRECTiVo will work for MRV or not.


Yes, I thought Harsh was referring to the new Tivo.


----------



## Gottria (Aug 6, 2006)

I dropped Directv about 2 months ago and went with Uverse for the MRV option. I had the HR20-700 upstairs and an old Tivo/DVR downstairs. When I canceled with DTV the rep was trying to convince me to stay and offered me another HR20-700 free and another box for the bedroom at $99. I still declined the offer and he said he noted my account that when I comeback to DTV the offer was still valid. Now that the HR24 and H24 are rolling out I'm holding out till it's nationwide next month. I'm the SF Bay Area.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Gottria said:


> I dropped Directv about 2 months ago and went with Uverse for the MRV option. I had the HR20-700 upstairs and an old Tivo/DVR downstairs. When I canceled with DTV the rep was trying to convince me to stay and offered me another HR20-700 free and another box for the bedroom at $99. I still declined the offer and he said he noted my account that when I comeback to DTV the offer was still valid. Now that the HR24 and H24 are rolling out I'm holding out till it's nationwide next month. I'm the SF Bay Area.


MRV is slated to roll out national next month. The 24 series...hard to say. I would expect their availablity to limited at best for several months.

I've said it before, and I'll say it again:

Getting MRV does NOT mean you will be getting a HR24 or H24.


----------



## MountainMan10 (Jan 31, 2008)

I just got DECA installed and upgraded an old SD receiver to HD. Got an HR24.

The CSR said DECA would be required for MRV, but the installation tech didn't think it would be. Like usual the left hand doesn't know what the right hand is doing.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

MountainMan10 said:


> Like usual the left hand doesn't know what the right hand is doing.


And this would be surprising in a few test markets while everything is being sorted out?


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

I wouldn't upgrade any of my receivers until I could get a H24 or HR24.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

"new Tivo model that is stated to be out anytime...heard *factual* information about its release date? Is it still "spring" 2010?"

CEO of TiVo did video interview with Molly Wood at CNET and as I recall, he said by the end of this year for the D* STB. It's available at iTunes. I've already deleted it after watching.


----------

